# Wörthersee/Velden Juli/August: Fragen



## Matzinger (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

bin Ende Juli für 10 Tage im Tennis-und Yachthotel und will eigentlich jeden Tag ein paar Stunden fischen (idealerweise mit GuFi).

- Wie sieht es mit dem Zanderbestand/Barschbestand aus?
- Welche GuFis empfehlt Ihr (nicht zum schleppen)?
- Wo kann ich GÜNSTIG Boote mieten (Alternative zu den normalen Bootsvermietern)?
- Lizenzen bekomme ich wo?

Vielen Dank schon mal und tight lines.

Matzinger


----------



## stingray85 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Wörthersee/Velden Juli/August: Fragen*

Hallo Matzinger!

Der Fischbestand ist ganz gut neben Barsch und Zander sind auch Forellenbarsche vorhanden. Es gibt auch immer wieder gute Hechte und Welse.

Der Wörthersee ist in über 30 Reviere aufgeteillt, du musst also genau wissen wo du angeln willst.
Für die Veldener Bucht (ca. 160 ha), ich nehme an das wird für dich interessant sein, gibt es Linzen im Café Moro direkt in Velden.

Zu Booten und GuFis kann ich leider nichtsbeitragen...

Petri!


----------



## stingray85 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wörthersee/Velden Juli/August: Fragen*

Hallo Matzinger,
wie erging es dir in Kärnten?


----------

